# Converter's log: The Sons of Iron



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello, everybody. Now i am starting Space Marines. The chapter is the Sons of Iron. They are a iron hands successor, and are going to be very "dark gothic". Their symbol is a broken cog, and their colour scheme is torquoise and red. I will use the Space Wolf codex, because the rules fits the chapter better.

I started with a space marine battleforce, from which i am going to build (some minis are built) 10 templars (grey hunters with ccw's and bolt pistols) and 10 neophytes (grey hunters with bolters). Scouts are not used in this chapter (The newcomers become neophytes), so they are going to be traded away or kept for later projects. The rhino is a... rhino.

Templar:
View attachment 9914

The plastic strip is to make tabard sculpting easier.

Templar with flamer:
View attachment 9915

The flamer is not attached yet, to make it easier to paint. The tabard looks crap on the picture, but it is better in the reality.

Iron knight: (Wolf Guard)
View attachment 9916

His arm and head is missing because i don't have the parts i need yet. The packpack is going to be painted separate. It is a regular backpack with a banner from the tactical accessory sprue.

If you wonder what the whole tabard thing is, one of the chapter's status symbols is the Red Robe of Redemption. It is given to everyone that has survived being a neophyte. Some specialists, like Iron Priests and Redeemer priests (Wolf priests) wear other sorts of robes and tabards.

Templar:
View attachment 9917

No special commentaries on this one.

You will see a lot of kitbashing, free hand painting and a bit sculpting from me, as this chapter is going to be unique. And sometimes you will see my fantasy stuff too.


Also, when i am going to say something important, i am going to make a big orange line, so your attention gets caught easier when there's something important. Like this:
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

When you are going to say something important, like giving me inspiration and ideas, use a big light blue line:
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


Hope you get inspired!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

This log didn't seem popular on Heresy Online!


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

on the contrary! this is awesome! really liking the robe/clock thing, very nice

+rep!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you! I am going to finish converting the first batch in the following days, and paint them. (1 batch=5 marines)


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

GS looks good, get 'em painted though


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you! The Iron Knight will be finished as soon as i get a left hand Power Fist and a decent head. Any ideas of which kit to buy?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

There are nice power fists in the Devastator, Command, and Assault squad boxes...Or you could just go get a single fist from ebay / BitsAndKits...

Looking forward to seeing some paint on these models, sir.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions! I will go for the command squad, or maybe Dark Angels. I already have an Assault Squad, but i didn't want to use that power fist for them. And it is right-handed. The devastator power fist wouldn't fit in with the pose i'm building up.

Thank you anyway!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice job, I'll be following this and would like to see these painted. .


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

*|||||||*
as only a mildy useful selection, the sanguinary guard box has a very cool right handed power fist. not so handy when you've already attached your right handed plasma pistol but c'est la vie

~O


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Oldenhaller said:


> as only a mildy useful selection, the sanguinary guard box has a very cool right handed power fist. not so handy when you've already attached your right handed plasma pistol but c'est la vie
> 
> ~O


I like the Power Fist from Sanguinary guard, but it's only that and the laurelled heads that seams useful to this chapter from that box. And maybe a sword.

Maybe i'll buy from bitz traders.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

Just wanted to post my colour scheme. I used the b&c painter, which is great when you want to try colour schemes.

View attachment 9935


And the chapter icon is like this:

View attachment 9936


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry, guys! The painting is delayed due to cold weather that makes it difficoult to spray.

I've thought more of conversions, and i want to make at least one model for every choice in the codex. (Maybe not vehicles) A Librarian (Runepriest), a Redeemer Priest (Wolf priest) and an Iron Priest. I've also thought of making two of each specialist, one on a bike, and one without, maybe one with terminator armour too?

The next stuff will be Iron Knights (Wolf Guard), Dreadnought and maybe specialists. (Not without Iron Knights)

For Iron Knights , i need a lot of kits. Death Company, Dark Angels and SM command squad. Iron Knight terminators come later, armed with sword and 
shield. 

For Specialists, i need to buy stuff from bit stores, and the kits needed to make Iron Knights.

The dreadnought is basically the Venerable Dreadnought.


Any ideas?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the conversions you've got. Bits and Kits is awesome if you got $ to drop I had some choice bits arrive. I really like the robes as well, as far as popularity, keep on it, if you paint it people will comment.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

That's what i thought too, but as i mentioned; Spraying is difficoult in the Norwegian winter. Painting comes soon enough.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

As far as I know you only have a few models to paint, why not just paint them chaos black if you can't spray?


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I risk to make the black uneven and f*** it all up, and the torquoise painted over become glossier than if it was sprayed. It's easy to forget small spots, and... *sigh* I am out of Chaos Black paint. I'll buy tomorrow, but i prefer spraying.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

*Concept*

Still not any progress, but i've drawn some concepts for specialists!

Librarian (Rune Priest):
View attachment 10120

AOBR captain torso
DA head
Sanguinary guard outstretched hand
Captain sword arm (Without sword)
Death company legs, backpack, sword arm and right shoulder pad
Command squad left shoulder pad
DA brazier
A bit greenstuff

Redeemer priest (Wolf priest):
View attachment 10121

Death company torso, head, legs, right arm, left arm?, Shoulder pads
Black Templars/Command squad backpack shrine-thingy
Apothecary vials and stuff
Dark Angels backpack
Commander Crux Terminatus
A bit greenstuff

What do you think of these ideas?


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

*||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||*

Update: Today I was at my local GW, and I bought a Venerable Dreadnought, because the miniature is awesome. I also intended to buy a box of Death Company, but they were sold out. Will buy them as soon as possible.

The Dread will have one gothic building chest plate and one with skulls and scrolls. It will also have a collar with some sort of head, and the gothic building greaves, as well as a back banner.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

*|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||*

Important update:

Played around with the B&C painter again, because my friend thought that my colour scheme didn't fit the name "Sons of Iron". I made a new colour scheme, to satisfy him, and this was what i came up with:
View attachment 10525

I like this very good, with heraldry on one pad and the chapter icon on another. (I used the DA icon because it was the one on the painter that looked most like my own.) I took a mix of iron and torquoise, as well as black, to make a cool look.

Now, finally i have the colour scheme, chapter name and chapter icon matching.



What is your thoughts?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks good mate; now get some painted mini's up! :biggrin:


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I will start the painting tonight.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

Update: Yesterday i bought Death Company, but no painting is finished because i didn't have all the paints i needed. However, I've started on a librarian, which is getting a dynamic pose, another Iron Knight, also dynamic, and I will soon start on a captain/champion. Pictures to come later.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Another update: I swapped bits with my brother, and for some IG grenade launchers and a mortar, i got:
Chaos tank crew torso (Chainmail) and bare head with respirator
Sanguinary guard laurelled helmet and bare head with respirator
BT power fist (Time to finish sergeant)
Sanguinary guard longsword


----------

